# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Elintarvikkeiden myynti busseissa

## Karosa

Joku nerokas 15-vuotias Aleksi on keksinyt alkaa myymään linja-autoissa elintarvikkeita (leipiä, vesipulloja, karkkeja, yms) Toistaiseksi hän on näköjään saanut luvan Onnibusilta ja aloittanut Onnibussin reitillä Tampere-Helsinki-Tampere välillä. Omasta mielestä vaikuttaisi ihan fiksulta ja tuottavalta idealta.

Iltalehden uutinen asiasta:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/tyoelama/a...579146689.html

----------


## sm3

Autoemäntä kiersi joskus myymässä bussissa pientä syötävää tarkastettuaan liput. Joillain yhtiöillä vissiin yhä? Ei ole siis ihan uusi idea.

----------


## killerpop

Johan noita automaatteja on ollut toistakymmentä vuotta autoissa, joista voi ostaa yhtä sun toista pientä purtavaa ja auton jääkaapissa on vesipulloja myynnissä (joskin valikoimissa sais olla edes jotain limppariaki). Ainakin Lahden Autokori asensi tällaisia automaatteja 2000-luvulla useisiin autoihin.

Onhan siinä tietty ero, että automaatti ei kävele asiakkaan luo, vaan asiakas automaatin. Mutta suomalainen työvoima ei ole halpaa.

----------


## sm3

Minusta niitä automaatteja ainakin pitäisi olla kaikissa EB busseissa ja varmaan monissa muissakin.

Mutta OB busseissa ei ole automaatteja eikä autoemäntiä joten niissä tuo toimii varmaan ihan hyvin.

----------


## lkrt

Jaa, omaan korvaani kuulostaa aika kuolleena syntyneeltä ajatukselta, varsinkin noilla riistohinnoilla. Toivon Aleksille kaikkea hyvää ja bisneksen menestymistä siitä huolimatta, yrittäjyys on aina arvostettavaa.

----------


## Lasse

> Autoemäntä kiersi joskus myymässä bussissa pientä syötävää tarkastettuaan liput. Joillain yhtiöillä vissiin yhä? Ei ole siis ihan uusi idea.


Näinhän se on.
Satakunnan Liikenteellä (ennen KA-aikakauden alasajoa) oli autoemännät lähes jokaisella päivävuorolla HKI-Pori/Rauma linjoilla, sekä Turku-Pori(-Vaasa) reiteillä. Autoissa oli myytävänä limppareita ja vettä sekä lipun hintaan sisältyi tee, kahvi tai kakao.
Nykyisin Satakunnalla on edelleen kolme automeäntää, mutten tiedä onko autoissa mitään myytävää.

Lauttakylän Autolla oli jossain vaiheessa autoemännillä meny, jonka kanssa kiersivät bussissa ottamassa tilauksia vastaan. Tuotteet tilattiin sitten Humppilan Kyläpelimannibaarista.

Sittemmin Pohjolan Liikenne ja Paunu ovat asentaneet busseihinsa myyntiautomaatit, joista asiakkaat voivat itsepalveluna ostaa tuotteita. J. Vainion Liikenne Oy:llä on edelleen automentiä Turku-Salo-Helsinki reiteillä. He myymät myös vettä, mehua ja makeisia. Vuoroilla joissa heitä ei ole, voi toki ostaa itsepalveluna auton jääkaapista ja maksaa kuljettajalle.

Kaikenkaikkiaan myynti busseissa on mielestäni aina ollut erittäin vähäistä. Kesähelteillä toki suurmepaa kuin talvella, mutta vähäistä kuitenkin. Suurimmalla osalla matkustajia kun on kuitenkin omat eväät mukana.
Mielenkiintoista kuitenkin nähdä miten nuoren Aleksin liikeidean käy.

----------


## sm3

> Jaa, omaan korvaani kuulostaa aika kuolleena syntyneeltä ajatukselta, varsinkin noilla riistohinnoilla. Toivon Aleksille kaikkea hyvää ja bisneksen menestymistä siitä huolimatta, yrittäjyys on aina arvostettavaa.


Kallista on juu, suklaapatukka 1,50 ja vesipullo 4,50. Alepasta saa 2x kokis pullon noin kolmella eurolla tai vähän päälle sen, kun taas häneltä samalla hinnalla ei saa edes pientä vesipulloa. Varmaan laskettu että saa kulut katettua ja vähän päälle kun tuo lienee aika kallista kärryineen ja tuotteiden ostoineen tukusta tai mistä ostaakaan. 

Silti tuo saattaa toimia ihan sen takia että ihmiset helposti ostavat tukeakseen ahkeraa nuorta vaikka eivät muuten ostaisi. Riippuu myös paljon ihan siitä että osaako myydä ja miten myy. Puhelinmynnistä tuttu taktiikka toimii lähes aina jos potentiaallinen ostaja ei osaa sanoa ei, tai se tapa jolla turistikohteissa myydään turisteille oikeastaan mitä vain kun oikein osataan myydä ja tuputtaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Kallista on juu, suklaapatukka 1,50 ja vesipullo 4,50


Pakko korjata, vesipullo ei kyllä noin kallis ollut, vaan kolmioleipä 4,5, kylmäkahveja 2,5-3, limsoja 2,2, vesipulloja 1,8 ja makeisia 1,5-3,5. Tämä teksti on lainattu Onnibusin Facebook-sivustolta, ja sen voi itse lukea sieltä jos haluaa.

Mutta se mitä ajan takaa on se, että hän yrittää edes. Yrittäminen on se tärkein, siksi nostan hänelle hattua.

----------


## sm3

> Pakko korjata, vesipullo ei kyllä noin kallis ollut, vaan kolmioleipä 4,5, kylmäkahveja 2,5-3, limsoja 2,2, vesipulloja 1,8 ja makeisia 1,5-3,5. Tämä teksti on lainattu Onnibusin Facebook-sivustolta, ja sen voi itse lukea sieltä jos haluaa.
> 
> Mutta se mitä ajan takaa on se, että hän yrittää edes. Yrittäminen on se tärkein, siksi nostan hänelle hattua.


Kas vaan  :Laughing: , nuo kuulostaa ja järkevämmältä.

On toki

----------


## Koala

Muistelisin että muinoin Sukulan Linjan pikavuorossa olen löytänyt juomista jääkaapista ja maksettiin kuljettajalle.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Muistelisin että muinoin Sukulan Linjan pikavuorossa olen löytänyt juomista jääkaapista ja maksettiin kuljettajalle.


Mä itse muistelen aivan samaa Jyväskylä-Helsinki-reitiltä jo 80-luvun puolelta, joskin Itä-Hämeen Liikenteen puolelta.

----------


## 034

Pakko kait se on mainita Vainion autoemännät. Näidenkin "rouvien" viikonloput on alettu laittaa vapaaksi ja sunnuntai vuorolle on ostettava lippu kuljettajalta. Arkisin samalla vuorolla on emäntä

Samanlaista tarjontaa kuin yllä on mainittu. En ole koskaan muilla firmoilla emäntiä nähnyt.

----------


## Lasse

> Pakko kait se on mainita Vainion autoemännät. Näidenkin "rouvien" viikonloput on alettu laittaa vapaaksi ja sunnuntai vuorolle on ostettava lippu kuljettajalta. Arkisin samalla vuorolla on emäntä
> 
> Samanlaista tarjontaa kuin yllä on mainittu. En ole koskaan muilla firmoilla emäntiä nähnyt.


Kyllä viikonloppuisin on edelleen autoemäntä töissä, muutoksia toki tuli sen myötä kun express-vuoroille tuli lentokenttäyhteys ja niihinkin täytyi saada emännät rahastamaan, ettei bussi seisoisi paikoillaan varttituntia Ikealla rahastamassa kun kentältä tulee se 25 päätä kyytiin, syöttöauton kuljettaja kun ei rahasta kentällä, vaan auttaa matkustajia laukkujen kanssa ja järjestelee niitä autoon niin, että ne on helppo ja nopea siirtää toiseen Espoossa. Sama syöttöauto kun voi viedä jopa viidelle eri autolle matkustajia.
Toki viikonloppuisin on harvemmassa vuorossa emäntä kuin viikolla, etenkin aamupäivän vuoroista puuttuvat.

Ja Vainion autoissahan voi myös ostaa vettä, mehua ja makeisia, kaikki hintaan 1,50 kappale.

----------

